# 'Making Money with Goats' book by Ellie Winslow????



## Sweet Cheeks (Oct 2, 2009)

http://beyondthesidewalk.com/make_money_goats.shtml

This book was spammed to the Yahoo (kinder) group I belong to.

Anyone have it?  Is it worth a purchase for a beginner?


----------



## mully (Oct 2, 2009)

Forget the book as you can find anything on line you kneed toknow and also ask the people that are doing it.  I bought a meat goat book thinking it was going to give me great insight ... had nothing new and was so wordy just to make it a book.


----------



## mossyStone (Oct 2, 2009)

That book has been spamed on every goat list, i'm on... i dont know any one who has it!


Mossy Stone Farm


----------



## Sweet Cheeks (Oct 8, 2009)

Anyone own this book?  

Any book you'd recommend a beginner to a beginner?


----------



## doo dah (Oct 11, 2009)

I don't know of any money-making books, but if you're also looking for good goat ownership books, I'd reccomend Storey's Guide to Dairy Goats.  I noticed in your sig. that you're looking for mini-nubian or kinder goats, so I'm assuming you want dair goats .


----------



## cmjust0 (Oct 12, 2009)

The "Storey's" book is OK for beginners, but I'd recommend some heavier reading for anyone seriously considering goats...like "Goat Medicine" by Mary C. Smith or "The Goatkeeper's Veterinary Book" by Peter Dunn..  

Reading either one cover to cover should be sufficient to discourage almost anyone from undertaking the practice of keeping goats.


----------



## lilhill (Oct 12, 2009)

cmjust0 said:
			
		

> The "Storey's" book is OK for beginners, but I'd recommend some heavier reading for anyone seriously considering goats...like "Goat Medicine" by Mary C. Smith or "The Goatkeeper's Veterinary Book" by Peter Dunn..
> 
> Reading either one cover to cover should be sufficient to discourage almost anyone from undertaking the practice of keeping goats.


I've got "Goat Medicine" by Mary C. Smith, and you're right about that.  If I had that book when I first started out, I would be raising white mice instead of goats right now.


----------



## cmjust0 (Oct 12, 2009)

Peter Dunn's book is about the same..  There are all kinds of pictures in there which were very obviously taken POST necropsy..plus pictures of prolapsed vajayjays, kids with tetanus, brown rumen contents spilling from the lips of a goat with listeriosis, big ruptured CL knots, teats ripped apart...really horrific stuff.

You crack it open and go  and shut it really fast, then look out into the barnyard and go  ..


----------



## Sweet Cheeks (Oct 12, 2009)

Thank you for the replies 'maybe'.

I'm not looking to make money on my new pets.  If I was, I would look at meat goats.

I'm just looking for a great book for the beginner that I am. 

Sounds like the Storey's one for dairy will be a good start or I'll check out the library and see what's there.

I picked up my two 6 month old Reg Nubians - doeling and wether on Friday.

They are really sweethearts and like to stick to me like glue and cry like babies when I'm out of sight.  Only eat when I'm there watching and will only lay down in their comfy bed I built when I'm in sitting with them.

I was fixen to post today to see how long that lasts HOWEVER this morning at day break they were still snug as bugs in their bed all warm and toasty instead of standing there shivering like I found them Fri, Sat, & Sun.  I was feeling so bad, I ran to Petsmart last night to get dog coats for them but they didn't have any to fit.  AND they were actually out eating under the pear tree when I left for work this morning instead of standing at the gate crying "MAAAAAAAAA MAAAAAAAAAAAA"


----------



## cmjust0 (Oct 12, 2009)




----------

